# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  Kamala Surayya - Yathrayayit oru varsham thikayunnu..

## Warlord

*Malayalathinte priya kathakari ormayilek manjitt oru varsham thikayunnu..



She has carved a niche in every fields.. her literary works, life, love, religion.. everything was a testimonial to her character.

Here we can post her works, criticisms and all related to her..

FK ile sahridayar ee thread nod sahakarikkum ennu vicharikkunu..
*

----------


## B I L A L

Warlordee.....kamal surayyakku oru thread ullathallee...athil updatiyal porayirunno.....modanmar chilappo ithu poottum......

----------


## Warlord

i see....... ippozha kande....  paranjathy nannayi..........

----------


## Aaram Thampuran

Njan ee aduthanu Kamala Surayyayude Ente Kadha vayiche...Adhu vayichu kazhinjapol evarodu Aaradhana alla bhakthiyanu thoniye

----------


## onekeral

May her soul rest in peace !!

----------

